# Cyprus Vaccination Programme



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I am mightily impressed by what I’ve experienced regarding the vaccine rollout here in Cyprus. On Saturday, the vaccine was made available for those in my age group - over 66. I didn’t have to do anything with regard to applying for an appointment. I received an unsolicited SMS from the Ministry of Health to tell me that I had been given an appointment on Monday at 10am in Paphos.

I turned up at 0935 and after checking my name on the list, I was ushered into the centre and directed to cubicle #1. No-one was in front of me so I was called forward immediately. After the regulatory questions about current medication, allergies etc, I was vacccinated - all within less than a minute. They placed a sticky label on my hand showing the time I could safely leave the centre - allowing 15 mins for any adverse reaction. I was also given a vaccination record card completed with all my details, the details of the batch number etc of the vaccine I had been given and the date/time of my appointment for jab #2. To top it all, within a minute or two of the injection, I received an SMS from the Ministry of Health confirming my next appointment date and time.

Bravo Cyprus!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I had a similar experience. I booked appointments for my wife and myself on the GESY website for 11:00. We arrived at the centre at 10:40 and I was ushered in about five minutes later and ushered to a cubicle. I was just about to sit down and they called me in, checked my ID and asked me some questions then jabbed.

While waiting for the mandatory 15 minutes I received an SMS with the date of my next appointment and almost immediately received an SMS for my wife's appointment who was waiting inside the centre.

Very well organised and we're back for jab number 2 in May.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Not being eligible to join GESY yet nor having the S1 we were a little concerned about being at the back of the que but I completed the non GESY vaccine application form and sent it by email with my MEU1 to the Ministry of Health on 12 Feb. They called me on Tuesday asking which hospital i wanted for my vaccination, I said Famagusta and a few seconds later I was asked to attend the hospital at 12.10 on 26 March complete with my identification and mask. A very smooth and trouble free system, although as my wife is a little younger than me they said she would be included in the next group to be announced shortly.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Out of interest what vaccines are they giving you guys out there. I just had mine here in the UK, 45 - 49 age bracket and was the oxford one.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife and I had the AZ vaccine and they're also using the Pfizer vaccine.

There are a number of vaccination centres and each one offers either AZ or Pfizer.

We chose the nearest vaccination centre to our home.

Cheers,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We also both had AZ - Me in Paphos and Letitia in Polis.

Polis was showing online as offering BionTech Pfizer, but in the event, it has now been changed to AZ

I think there’s a surplus of AZ for some unfathomable reason!


----------

